# 1993 Nissan Sentra XE will not start



## jlaw (Apr 20, 2011)

1993 Nissan Sentra XE will not start. Turns over, engine doesn't seem to keep up. Battery tested fine, fuel in the tank, belts ok. 

As far as I'm reading this is next a question of spark and fuel pump?


----------



## Pathmark (Nov 20, 2012)

What do you meen engine doesnt seem to keep up?

Possibles to check out;
1) Connections at ditributor
2) Fuel pressure
3) open ground

...

My bet would be an open connection at the cap...


----------



## jlaw (Apr 20, 2011)

>What do you meen engine doesnt seem to keep up?

Engine sounds like it is close to catching. By that, I mean it is turning over. Just won't start.

Thanks for your response; everyone is so helpful in these forums.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Crank with no start:

Try starting fluid. If it sputters and runs for a few seconds, you have spark but no fuel. If it doesn't run, you likely have no spark/weak spark.

Check for spark and injector pulse. Having neither usually points to a crank/cam sensor issue.

Verify fuel pump operation (the Sentra does not have a pressure test port. Make sure the pump turns on, then maybe check pressure after exhausting other easy options).

Check all your fuses with a test light. Its easy to miss a blown fuse when checking them visually.

Check for power at the ignition coil (key on) if you have no spark.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking the fuses is a good idea, it might just be the fuel pump fuse is blown. I think there are also some more fuses under the hood in a little black box, isn't there? I just remember someone saying on their car(can't remember what kind) that their fuel pump fuse was under the hood.

First I would just listen for the fuel pump the second you turn the key to the on position(not actually trying to start the car). It should run for like 5 seconds. It's under the back seat, and you could try putting your ear up the backseat to help you hear it better.

I just read in the field service manual that you can hook up a timing light to each spark plug wire to see if there is power going through the wires. You can also unplug a sparkplug wire, and hold a screw driver close (but not on) to where the spark plug wire attaches to a spark plug. Have someone else try to start the car and you should see a spark. Careful about doing this though, it's not the safest way of doing things, but it works. Don't touch any metal on the screwdriver when you do it.


----------

